# Pigeon looking for a home in NYC



## Guest (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi. A man who has had a pigeon for five years can't take care of it much longer, because he's sick.

She's a pet and flies free in his home. She has the result of old injury on its feet, but that's stable. It's been fed without calcium, and that's going to be corrected tomorrow. 

I think someone local would be best.

Anyone want to get in touch and find out more? Call his friend, Voula, at 718-274-3992 from 7 to 10 pm. She is also called Vivian.

Al


----------

